# Yippie!!



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We're happy :mrgreen: 

Hoped for, but not expected: Van Leeuwen's Benta is pregnant by Van Leeuwen's Wibo.

Benta is very hard to get bred,due her very high dominance. Most males just give up trying, to hard to handle her.
It was one of the last attempts to get her pregnant, because of her age. 
And now we're expecting the puppies around January 25th.

We're keeping one puppy out of this litter, for Dick this is a dream come true... a combination of Spike (Benta's litter mate) and Wibo.

YIPPIE!!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Selena - from what I've been reading about Wibo and seeing his pictures it is not surprising that he would be the one to finally "get the job done":mrgreen: Now the countdown begins.......can't wait to see puppy pictures


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We're happy :mrgreen:
> 
> Hoped for, but not expected: Van Leeuwen's Benta is pregnant by Van Leeuwen's Wibo.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!!! =D> =D>  =D>


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!! 

Do you have any good photos of Benta?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! =d> =d> =d>


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!










and i'll take a male please!!!!


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats on your breeding. I did have a female GSD like that many years ago. Scared many males. So to avoid the stress, we Artificially insemenated her successfully.

Much easier,
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Graphic Horshack!! Uhhh UHH Mr. Kotter! lol


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats! Benta's a real nice female. Lucky lucky!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How is Benta doing??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

She's enourmous already, and she has another 11 days to go....don't think she's gonna make it to day 63(January 25th).

Benta's apparance now is four feet, a little head and belly...lots of belly.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

wow, sounds like alot of puppies? Do you have any bets going on how many? :lol:


----------

